# Old Led's



## Snapper (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,

got a couple of old 70's LED watches that don't work. Is it possible to repair them or replace the workings ?

Thanks , neil


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

depends on the type, normally VERY costly to repair, normally runners are cheaper to buy than NOS movements


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Got a few myself. You need to do your homework BUT many like modules (i.e. Hughes Aircraft ) fit into many brands of LED watch. So if your casings are good working modules in tatty cases can be found on Ebay. But you will have to be patient and do a lot of trawling. There was a member on here Azimuth who repairs modules, recommended to me by Paul Silverhawk. He also trades on Ebay using title azimuth_pl .I'm not sure if that last bit is allowed on this forum so apologies to the mods if its not. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,

well good news and bad news. The good news is I tried the hairdryer tip I read on here and cool my old Beta kicked into life , yay!

The bad news is my old Trafalgar looks like its got some corrossion inside so I'm guessing thats a doner module.

The modue looks basic and possibly a bog standard type ( maybee lol ) so I was wondering if there are any sites where you can buy new ( chinese ? ) one just to keep it going for now.

Chhers , neil


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

what was the hairdryer tip ? not sure where to look for orginal post

i have a drawer full of these not working


----------



## Snapper (Jul 22, 2013)

Im sure it was on her i read it while digging into older posts lol. It said warm the module up with a hair dryer then put the batteries in and sometimes it can kickstart them into working but I cant find where i read it now lol


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

ok cheers , another job to the list then


----------

